# Help me identify this model



## kbaker310 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just saw this on craigslist and was hoping you could help me identify the model. The wife is selling her ex husband's bike but doesn't know much about it, she is selling it for $399. Is is a steal?


















Thanks for the help!


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

I think it's a Banchi 928 from about 2006, based on the top tube decals and from your pic you can make out "928" on the toptube near the seat end. You can look on bikepedia.com to find the one that most closely matches the appearance. What component level?

At that price, if it is in decent condition (and the right size) it IS a steal.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Go pick it up now!*

I'd buy it... Now b4 someone else does!


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

i want some help identifying my bike...


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

posting random crap so i can put in a link......


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry for soooo many postsssss


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

dxfycguvhibjonkml,';mklnk


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

fifth post only 5 more


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

gfhgfhgfh hkjg uhjgjhk hhgjkgkjhgfk


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

4 moreeeeeeeee


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

threeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

twooooooooooo


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

last one!


----------



## greenyadadamean (Aug 24, 2011)

https://greenyadadamean.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/legit.jpg

this is my bianchi... i dont know the model... anyone know what it is??????

its a 1986/87 campione del mondo, columbus formula 2, made in italy


----------

